# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  مركز للغات يعلن عن حاجته

## LLc

*مركز اللغات السيدات
يعلن عن حاجته الى:
موظفة تكون مسؤله عن نظافة و(الأهتمام بلأطفال)
راتب لايقل عن 600 ريال
الدوام من ساعه3 عصرا وحتى 8 مساء
متواجدين من ساعه 3عصرا وحتى 9 مساء
لأستفسار والتسجيل
0546850978/8232588*

----------

